# network routing incomplete ...

## CaptainBlood

Since gcc 5.4 and ld.gold default route is often missing after network activation.

It"s solved by restarting NetworkManager, sometime more than once.

I wonder which ebuild should be investigated in order to recover proper network activation.

Thks 4 ur attention.

----------

## audiodef

I wonder if the "allow any user to use this connection" option would make a difference?

----------

